# Is My Tetra Pregnant?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

this one has always been a little larger than others but i think the bloated stomach is getting a bit outrageous. If she is indeed pregnant, is it possible to just leave it alone? because i've researched that tetras need close to absolute darkness to breed since the eggs are sensitive to light.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i had black neons spawn before early morning before the tank lights came on but with enough light in the room to clearly see the fish and continued after the lights came on, eggs but no fry 
the second shot looks like its filled with eggs but the first and third look a little bloated 
i think leave it for a few days and if it gets worse its probably bloat if not then eggs


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If the black neon tetra isn't spawning, it may have a tumour which continuously grows and the belly becomes even bigger than the one in your picture. I have one that has a HUGE stomach that i'm ashamed to not euthanize it. I'd post a picture of it, but it's really gross looking.

If you want to see how black neon tetras breed, they spawn early mornings. How I know? Because I caught them spawning and video recorded them:


----------

